# Fox 40 lower legs.



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi to all, I'm new in this forum, but I've got a question, where can I buy a lower legs of Fox 40?
I've broken my old ones so I want a new lower legs, because buy a new fork it would be a too large investment. So guys, if you know where can i buy ones i'll be so pleased. I've looked for offers in a lot of online shops but I don't find no one that his price was less than 230 € (310$ or 200 GBP)
It hurries cause I'm without fork now.
Greetings and sorry by my bad english, I'm spanish speaking


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

Check e-bay regularly. None on their now,but a set just sold for $157.


----------



## tazmetal (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't forget to check pinkbike buy/sell too. Hope you get your lowers!


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, I check Ebay few times a week, but I don´t remember Pinkbike Buy/Sell!
Thanks by the info, Anything else?


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe go ride sells some depending on the year your fork is.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

mojo in the uk sell them,,,,
40 Specific Parts


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

delirian said:


> mojo in the uk sell them,,,,
> 40 Specific Parts


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

As previously mentioned, Go-Ride has them as does Fox directly (I think those options are around $250). Depending on what year of the fork you have or whether you are going for new or used, ebay may indeed prove to be the best option for you.


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, thanks very much to all! :thumbsup:


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

Talk to you lbs, if they carry fox, they can order for you.


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't got lowers yet...


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

Did you follow any of the options we mentioned? I have an '08 40 for sale if you want to go that route, The lowers are great


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

illnotsick said:


> Did you follow any of the options we mentioned? I have an '08 40 for sale if you want to go that route, The lowers are great


I sent a pm to you, but i'm looking for more offers,,, used or a new ones...


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a used set in good shape that I've been meaning to drop on ebay.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

illnotsick said:


> I believe go ride sells some depending on the year your fork is.


They had some white ones for sell recently for About $300 if I remmber corectly.


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

icegeek said:


> I have a used set in good shape that I've been meaning to drop on ebay.


Ok, I've sent you a pm


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

I´m looking for ones...


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

Go, go , go!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the 2011 white lowers if you're interested. We can work out a price. They're basically brand new.


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

I've found ones and i trading them, so at the moment i'm not interested. If th trade doesn work i talk to you.
Cheers.


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

I follow looking for ones, the seller don´t answer to me...


DHgnaR said:


> I have the 2011 white lowers if you're interested. We can work out a price. They're basically brand new.


I've sent you a pm.:thumbsup:


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

Go!!


----------



## Local T (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello i am in search of fox 40 lower legs 2008.

Anyone can help

I would appreciate your help

Teo


----------

